# Eight Point Buck



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Had a nice 8 pt come strolling down my driveway at 4;30 pm today. He was a little on the thin side and made me wonder if he never recovered from the primary rut or if he is still chasing does.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Probably not chasing does, but you never know. Their testosterone levels are dropping fast based on the amount of shed antlers I’m seeing.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hardest part of the year for the bucks right now.


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you have a lot of snow on the ground it limits their food sources, an it's been tough for them the last 4-5 weeks.

I have several does and young bucks around me and they are staying close to a food source and bedding near by. I have a good 18" or so snow on the ground.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Last Wed my buddy at work and I were watching 5 bucks chasing a doe, 1 of them was a 1/2 rack, I had to leave break was over, 20 min later he tracks me down with a shed, that buck popped his other side off during the chase.

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------

